# How do i download from uploadedt0



## sandeep410 (Sep 26, 2013)

Since this is blocked in our country anyway to download from it??


----------



## Vyom (Sep 26, 2013)

Eh?
Download from what?

And proxies for whatever you want to download?


----------



## sushovan (Sep 27, 2013)

use this site *unrestrict.li to download from uploaded.net


----------



## sandeep410 (Sep 28, 2013)

download from uploded.to
I tried proxies but cant download


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2013)

unrestrict has a small daily limit of only 1gb & that too after mobile no. verification which is not worth it.it's better to buy some debrid account like alldebrid & enjoy multiple hosts premium for price of one.


----------



## sandeep410 (Sep 28, 2013)

dude its blocked by govt so premium stuff and all wont work


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2013)

i am talking about debrid sites which generate premium links for you from multiple file hosting sites but links are converted to their site name so e.g.a debrid site like abc.net will convert an uploaded.to/12345/test.rar link to something like abc.net/12345/test.rar so basically you are downloading from abc.net which is not blocked so no issues even if uploaded.to is blocked.


----------



## paroh (Sep 28, 2013)

```
*immunicity.org/getstarted
```

u can add or vote site to add to immuncity

```
*immunicity.org/potentialsites#
```

site all ready in the immuncity list 

```
*immunicity.org/blockedsites
```


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 28, 2013)

i'm able to open/download from uploaded.net normally on Tata Photon Plus.


----------

